# Can IUI be successful over 40?



## Illy

Hi there,
I've done 2 cycles of IUI in the Homerton without Hormones.  One was intentional the other one not - I injected myself not properly...  .  Because I wasn't really happy at the Homerton, I've recently changed to the ACU near Kings X. This time I had what they called a superovulation.  I had about 3 eggs developing . But had a BFN yesterday.
They suggest another IUI, but I wonder if I should go straight to the IVF and not waste more time.  Don't you have more of a chance with the IVF being over 40.  I heard some negative views on IUI, that it is not very successful.

I appreciate any view on this.

Many thanks

Elona


----------



## elinor

Hi there Elona

Well, I hope IUI can work after 40, cos that's what I am doing....

My consultant was much keener on IVF, but I have tried that (see signature) and respond poorly. As an over 40, my eggs are going to be worse quality, so possibly 40-60% of them won't do much, even if they make a reaonable embryo. So, IVF gives lots more eggs (usually) so more embryos to choose from, so more chance. However, my position has been that the last few cycles I haven't had any choice of embryos, when I have had any to replace the two have been all I have had, so I am trying IUI. My reasons are that I can't cope with the down of another failed IVF, I don't do well on the high doses of drugs, and with IUI you can go repeat months without damaging your chances. If I only produce a couple of eggs even with IVF, then I stand a better chance with IUI going repeat months.

Have you had your FSH and AMH tested? if results on that are high/low then that could help you decide. I have heard of success (including repeat success) for women over 40 with IUI - oldest person I have actually met was 45 when got pregnant on 3rd IUI cycle (46 when baby born). Other was 40, got pg first go but had late miscarriage, then at 41 got pg next go and now has a little girl. For both these were first babies.

I would suggest speaking to more than one clinic - some push hard for IVF and have less IUI experience (if they don't recommend it as much then their results might be poorer anyway - check out the HFEA website for stats), others suggest a few goes of IUI if your test results are ok (it is a lot cheaper to have IUI than IVF). The initial consultation costs £100-175, but it is worth checking out more than one clinic just so that you can feel confident in your choices.

Good luck!
Elinor


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi there Elona,

I'm sure some other ladies will be along with their stories soon too...here's my thoughts on this

I was quoted between 5-7% success rate for unmedicated IUI and between 8-10% success rate with medicated IUI at the age of 37. I had 3 IUI which did not work and then moved on to IVF. It turns out I have poor quality eggs and immune issues so I am still trying 3 IVF and 1 FET later.....but perhaps I have just been very unlucky

I mostly post on the Single girls board - we have there 2 girls currently pregnant/recently given birth - both of whom were successful on their 5th or 6th IUI. However, both are 36-37yrs old. We have a couple of other IUI successes too, but again under 40 at the time. Now this may just be because clinics tend to push the over 40s to IVF and hence there are fewer IUI stories in the over 40s, I don't know

However, what I do know is that the % success rates are very low for IUI and I would suggest you discuss with your clinic what success rates they would give you for IVF and then compare. Of course stats are just that, stats and you may be the one who goes against the averages, but at least by knowing the averages you have something to compare. 

Elinor's suggestions of checking your test results and getting a second or even third clinic opinion are also great ideas....the more information you have, the more informed a decision you can make

Best of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Illy

Hi there,

Thanks so much for your reply.  I'll try to speak to the consultant tomorrow and will ask about the tests.  I found that ACU where quite happy for me to do IUI, but I was a bit pushed into IVF with the Homerton. They always said with your age you should go for IVF but when I saw their successrate I thought I rather go to a more successful clinic.  I haven't checked ACU's IUI rate on the HFEA site, but will do now.  

Thanks so much again and good luck!

Elona


----------



## siamese

Hi Elona

I just wanted to pop on and add my story, I was 39 when we started having IUI, while we were waiting for our turn on the NHS IVF list and I feel it wasn't worth it. I know it works for some people and they are very lucky, but we had 4 attempts resulting in 1 chemical pregnancy and all it did was deflate me and make me think my body just didn;t work.

I did a poll on the Voting Room just before I did my IVF and felt very bouyed by the results, I have posted the link for you, which I hope will be useful to you.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130264.0

Good luck with which ever you decide to go with

Siamese


----------



## Tode

Hi Elona, hope you don't mind me joining in, my input is this:-

DH just turned 41 & I will be joining him in July!

TTC since 1991, diagnosed PCOS 2005 - no probs with DH at all. 

Conceived shortly after starting metformin, but early m/c.  
Had ovarian drilling whilst on IUI waiting list, conceived, but sadly late m/c at 18 weeks due to incompetent cervix.
Got around to IUI late 2007, 3rd attempt successful March 08 at 39 yrs old.  Missed m/c @10 weeks - had karyotyping & no probs found.
Managed to slip in NHS IVF a month before 40th birthday, although BFN, it did give v invaluable info on egg quality, fertilisation rates and drug levels required.
Dropped from NHS at 40, so as now self funding decided to go back to IUI for several reasons:-

1) We knew it had worked for us just months before.
2) There was not a lot of difference in the success rates, so we felt we could have 4 chances with IUI for the same price as 1 IVF.
3) I struggled physically and mentally with the IVF, but was happy(ish) with the IUI, so felt the impact on my body/mind would be easier to handle.

1st private IUI = BFN, was on nearly the same level of drugs as IVF - just to get a response.
2nd one - they let me go with around 8 follicles - calculated risk based on IVF findings on egg quality etc & got a  BFP!

We're now 28 weeks pregnant with twins at the ripe old age of 40 and taking one day at a time.

Whilst this does show that IUI can work for people in our age range, it really does depend on your individual circumstances.  Our main problem was me not ovulating at all - we were lucky that there were no probs with DH and there are obviously a lot of other factors that can affect the outcome.

Good luck with whatever you decide - hope this helps,

Tode


----------



## Mancy

Tode, your post has given me (and others, I'm sure) much hope.  I agree with you re multiple IUI chances vs. IVF.  I'm being steered towards IVF because of my age (40) but my gut tells me I'd really like to try unmedicated IUI initially just to 'see where I am', if you know what I mean?

Thanks for posting about your experience and much, much luck with your pregnancy!

Mx


----------



## Illy

Thank you so much for all your stories and good luck Tode with the pregnancy.

I spoke to the consultant last week and because of DH spermcount they want to go forward with the IVF.  Because I had the IUI last month my blood test was all over the place and I had a cyst so they want to wait for another month.  The upsetting thing was that my AMH levels dropped even more after the IUI. It is now 7.9!!
I'm still upset about it,this is such an emotional rollercoaster.

Thanks though for sharing your stories.
x


----------



## foxy lady

HI all
Can I join this thread, I baby girl 1st attempt IUI at 40 gave birth 41. This time round not so lucky now 44 FSH brilliant at 5 so thought would be ok after 1st cycle took AMH it's 0.7!!! 2nd cycle now using FSH injections have one follicle 10mm & one 7mm next scan tomorrow so we'll  see if these grow I would love a AMH of over 7! I know quite a few people from last time round that succesfully used IUI at 40+ so don't give up hope. x


----------



## mimici

hi everyone
i just wated to asked for your input on my second IUI... I am new to the list and appreciate all comments-it has been very helpful!
I am 42, did 1st IUI took clomid and ovidrel - on ultrasound 14 days after period, my lining was 10 and follicles (2) were 18mm, now i am on the second round (11 days after period) with clomid and ovidrel again but my body has been reacting very differently... no bloating, and no eggwhite secretion after ovidrel lining 7 and follicles at 17mm (2 again one dominant and the second pretty small). Has anyone noticed how the body reacts to these medications? I am a little concerned and have been wondering if I should cancel this IUI, insemination is scheduled for tomorrow.-monday.


----------



## foxy lady

Hi Mimici
How did today go did IUI go ahead ? Really however the rest of your body reacts if you ovulate a follicle & sperm meets egg that's all you need!!


----------



## mimici

hi foxy
yes just did iui- and will be laying down for as long as possible and let naturedo its thing...
i am praying it works!
thank you for your response!


----------



## Guest

suitcase of dreams said:


> Hi there Elona,
> 
> I'm sure some other ladies will be along with their stories soon too...here's my thoughts on this
> 
> I was quoted between 5-7% success rate for unmedicated IUI and between 8-10% success rate with medicated IUI at the age of 37. I had 3 IUI which did not work and then moved on to IVF. It turns out I have poor quality eggs and immune issues so I am still trying 3 IVF and 1 FET later.....but perhaps I have just been very unlucky
> 
> I mostly post on the Single girls board - we have there 2 girls currently pregnant/recently given birth - both of whom were successful on their 5th or 6th IUI. However, both are 36-37yrs old. We have a couple of other IUI successes too, but again under 40 at the time. Now this may just be because clinics tend to push the over 40s to IVF and hence there are fewer IUI stories in the over 40s, I don't know
> 
> However, what I do know is that the % success rates are very low for IUI and I would suggest you discuss with your clinic what success rates they would give you for IVF and then compare. Of course stats are just that, stats and you may be the one who goes against the averages, but at least by knowing the averages you have something to compare.
> 
> Elinor's suggestions of checking your test results and getting a second or even third clinic opinion are also great ideas....the more information you have, the more informed a decision you can make
> 
> Best of luck,
> Suitcase
> x


I would like to try with my own eggs. I have been offered IUI by Lister since they thought it would be a waste of money with IVF. Am i being unrealistic at 46? What about IVF have any women of my age been successful with their own eggs?


----------



## Mrs CW

There's a neighbour of mine who has two children from DIUI - she's single, no known fertility probs herself, and had her first at 41 and second at 46.  She was at LWC.

Claire x


----------

